#  > GELUID FORA >  > RECORDING & BROADCAST FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  studio das boot

## van bliebhoven

word nog verbouwd momenteel maar begin volgend jaar moet de boel toch operatief zijn
een mobiele studio te water!

----------


## showband

Even een eerste reactie. Het lijkt erg negatief maar zo is het niet bedoeld. Ik vind het vergunning en overlast technisch erg slim. Helaas heb ik wat beroepsmatig geklust in de bootjes dus ik wil toch wat kommentaar geven:

Krijg je dan niet enorm last van het contactgeluid van scheepsmotoren/schroeven van voorbijvarende schepen? Dat alles wat spijkervast zit een kggggkgggg geluid gaat uitstralen enzo.

En een enorm hoge luchtvochtigheid? daar zijn harddisken en dat/MD spelers niet tuk op. Je hebt veel condensvorming in schepen. De scheepswand is immers koud ten opzichte van de lucht. Daardoor zijn vaste metalen delen verzamelplaatsen voor de hoge aanwezige luchtvochtigheid aan het water. Let op dat gaskachels in schepen ook heel veel vocht in je schip veroorzaken. Overigens ook de vloer van geperst plaatmateriaal zal dit denk ik ook niet fijn vinden. Die koekkoek's die op het dek staan zijn trouwens berucht om hun lekkageproblemen. Ik zie ook het veelvuldig mixen van staal, ijzer en andere metaalsoorten. In de scheepswereld is dat door electrolyse een garantie voor spoedige roest. Zeker als je brak water tegenkomt.

Zo een schip gaat "werken" (torderen onder golfslag, krimpen en rekken door temperatuur e.d.) Dat is niet veel maar de kans dat de schuifdeur geregeld bijgesteld zal moeten worden is hoog. Zorg dat je stelpunten in die constructie opnemmt.

Krijg je ook een goede prive stroomvoorziening naar de studio? Veel van die ligplaatsen hebben gedeelde stroompunten waar ook half klussend bootjesgebruikend nederland op zit.

Overigens is zo een stalen mast in de middle of nowhere een puike blikseminslag-magneet. Zorg dat je apparatuur daar bij onweer goed vrij van kan blijven.

Met slecht weer/voorbijvarende schepen lijkt het me trouwens moeilijk drummen  :Wink:  Je zit daar immers ongeveer in het centrum van rotterdam.
(volgens mij tegenover de Wilhelminakade. toch?) De spido knalt daar erg hard voorbij.

In ieder geval veel succes!

----------


## moderator

Ik durf de weddenschap wel aan dat dit niet in Rotterdam is maar in het mooie Utereg! en wel op het (eveneens) druk bevaren AmstardamRijnkanaal...wedden showband[?] :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## vasco

> citaat:_Geplaatst door moderator_
> 
> Ik durf de weddenschap wel aan dat dit niet in Rotterdam is maar in het mooie Utereg! en wel op het (eveneens) druk bevaren AmstardamRijnkanaal...wedden showband[?]



Dat heb je denk ik heel goed gezien. De tweede foto lijkt Rotterdam maar de skyline is niet van Rotterdam. De derde foto is duidelijk geen Rotterdam  :Big Grin: 

Ziet eruit als een interessant project. Maar hoe hebben jullie de zaken van Showband aangepakt of willen jullie deze gaan aanpakken.

----------


## van bliebhoven

de stroomvoorziening gaat d.m.v geen generator en accu,s en de stalen wand zal nog goed geisoleerd moeten worden om klotsgeluiden te voorkomen!
de vloer is van beton dus die zal niet zo snel gaan werken
we varen dan ook naar rustiger water tijdens opname,s

----------


## ljanton

showband 

Een schip krimpt en zet uit naarmate zomer en winter .. daarin heb je gelijk .. maar wat die schuifdeur betreft is dat niet zo ... want dan zou dat op cruise schepen en woonboten ook zo moeten zijn en dat is helaas niet zo ... en op kleinere schepen ook niet ... zoals ik hier kan afleiden .. gaat het om een binnenvaart schip ... . als de bouwer van de studio alles heeft geinstalleert kan hij misschien wat ballast in z'n schip leggen zodat hij wat lager ligt en als er dan een schip voorbij vaart of veel wind dan gaat dat schip niet veel bewegen ! je krijgt ook niet zo enorm veel last van scheepsgeluid en motoren en schroeven ...  moest dat wel zo zijn dan kan je toch op de benodigde plaatsen isolatie plaatsen? ... dit gaat dan ook al zowiezo die "zogenaamde" condensatie tegen en dat kggg kggg  geluid heb je niet echt bij stalen schepen.  en die gaskachels die condens veroorzaken ? kan wel zijn maar euh verwarming aan boord van de schepen staat meestal in de machine kamer .(geen last van tijdens opnames)   :Smile:  wat die roest betreft ...  als je je schip onderhoud en schildert valt dat goed mee, tegenwoordig hebben ze goede producten. ... trouwens op ieder schip van staal is er roest .. roest kun je nooit vermijden in de scheepvaart!  wat die koekkoeks betreft verf ze goed en het komt in orde ... [ :Stick Out Tongue: ] en slecht drummen tijdens zwaar weer ? simpel zet de drummer in het midden van het schip (zowel horizontaal als verticaal) en daar schommelt het schip het minst ....  :Big Grin:  of neem niet op tijdens zwaar weer :-)


ja, zeevaartschool 


mvg ljanton

----------


## dj_lucv

Ooit gehoord van hoofdletters op die zeevaartschool?

----------


## showband

@ stanton

harstikke goed.

Als je uit de wereld komt waar alle gaskachels kookplaten en andere gasbranders e.d. in de machinekamer staan en de schepen op constante temperatuur worden gehouden. Schepen die volledig goed in de verf worden gehouden (en ook altijd zo zijn gehouden) Toppie. Ik heb het hier over een gewone oude stalen schuit die op de foto's in ieder geval al behoorlijk oude stalen delen in het dak van de opnameruimte heeft. Die waarschijnlijk niet volgens zeevaartschool normen gerunt gaat worden. De meeste schepen in dit land worden niet volgens zeevaartschool normen gerunt als je stelt dat elk schip 1 keer per jaar volledig geschildert moet worden kan ik je garanderen. Het schip dubbelwandig maken??? Een waterdichte binnenbak lassen in dit schip kost waarschijnlijk net zoveel alsde  aanschafprijs! (ik schat 20.000 tot 40.000 te betalen voor een lege bak als dit). Wees even reeël. KIJK naar die foto's.

Mijn achtergrond is van zeilvaart enkhuizen. En daar hoor je in een haven gewoon bij goedkope slecht gesmeerde buitenboordmotortjes in plezierbootjes een stevige kraak van de tandwielen door het water. En helaas helpt een leuke betimmering niet om dat buiten te sluiten.
"spijkervast" was in dit geval een term die dient om aan te geven dat je zaken rechtstreeks aan de scheepswand bevestigd. Dus werkt juist meer op stalen dan houten schepen. Staal heeft een hogere dichtheid en geeft geluid dus stukken beter door dan hout. Maar dat hoef je niet van mij aan te nemen want daar heb ik niet voor gestudeert en jij kennelijk wel. o, ja deuren in cruiseschepen zitten niet in een semi vochtige omgeving vast aan gipsplaten muren.

Of drummers last gaan hebben van een bewegende ruimte zal natuurlijk gewoon moeten blijken.

----------


## ljanton

> citaat:



Als je uit de wereld komt waar alle gaskachels kookplaten en andere gasbranders e.d. in de machinekamer staan en de schepen op constante temperatuur worden gehouden. Schepen die volledig goed in de verf worden gehouden (en ook altijd zo zijn gehouden) Toppie. Ik heb het hier over een gewone oude stalen schuit die op de foto's in ieder geval al behoorlijk oude stalen delen in het dak van de opnameruimte heeft. Die waarschijnlijk niet volgens zeevaartschool normen gerunt gaat worden. De meeste schepen in dit land worden niet volgens zeevaartschool normen gerunt als je stelt dat elk schip 1 keer per jaar volledig geschildert moet worden kan ik je garanderen. Het schip dubbelwandig maken??? Een waterdichte binnenbak lassen in dit schip kost waarschijnlijk net zoveel alsde aanschafprijs! (ik schat €20.000 tot €40.000 te betalen voor een lege bak als dit). Wees even reeël. KIJK naar die foto's. 



> citaat:



In principe bestaan er geen normen voor hoe men wel of niet iets mag "runnen" . Die stalen bak erin lassen en daar tussen isolatie in steken is niet moeilijk en kost niet zoveel ... .als je kan lassen gaat dat toch wel ? materiaal aanschaffen zal duur zijn, ... 


mvg ljanton

----------


## sparky

Je weet ook niet van ophouden he? een dubbele wand is misschien een goed idee, maar heeft (geluidstechnisch) alleen nut bij de opname- en controleruimtes. volledig zou in dat opzicht dus geld weggooien zijn. Al ga je naar geluid kijken dan zou ik die wand al helemaal niet van staal maken. De ruimtes _zelf_ dubbelwandig bouwen lijkt mij echter een goed idee, ik zie dat ze al in aanbouw zijn. Wordt er iets gedaan op dat punt (dubbelwandig ja of nee?) Het lijkt er zo te zien wel op.




> citaat:en beter geisoleerd en als hij dan nog eens aan de binnenkant van die 2de wand zijn isolatie doet die in een normale studio ook is



Eh, dat is absorbtie en diffusie en houdt GEEN (of anders erg weinig) geluid van buiten tegen, maar is bedoeld om de akoustiek van de ruimte te beinvloeden.

En hoe kom je erbij dat lassen niets kost? Kost een complete lasuitrusting niets dan? Je kunt er overigens ook niet vanuit gaan dat iedereen maar even in staat is [u]constructies</u> te lassen, wat natuurlijk wel even een ander verhaal is als even een hechtingkje maken ergens. Waar haal je dat plaatje van 10.000 Euro vandaan trouwens?? Overigens weet ik ook niet hoe Showband aan zijn schatting komt hoor. Niet dat ik het zo 1,2,3 zou weten, maar ik roep dan ook geen getallen.

Op de fotoos is toch al duidelijk te zien dat de studio in aanbouw is. Het is dus hoe dan ook al een gepasseerd station.

Je vind het misschien wat veel wat ik nu naar je kop smijt. Twee dingen daarover: 1]Het is niet bedoeld om je in de grond te trappen. 2]Het zijn niet meer dan reacties op dingen dan je zelf hebt aangedragen.

Ik vind het overigens ook wel een dappere onderneming, zijn er al eerder studioos in boten gebouwd? En zo ja, welke obstakels zijn daar boven komen drijven? Om maar even in scheepstaal te blijven. [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## showband

Feadship bouwde al eerder schepen met studio erin.
www.feadship.nl  :Big Grin:  (en nog wel gekkere dingen)

de prijs voor zo een schip is nou eenmal gangbaar.
het laswerk net zo duur schatten is ruwe. Maar wel gerelateerd aan andere klussen.

----------


## joe

He van bliebhoven,
Ik vind het een geweldig idee en ben erg nieuwsgierig naar hoe het er uit gaat zien als het af is.

Ik zou graag een keer met een bandje wat in willen spelen op een mooie dag op het water. [8D]

Met die stroom voorziening zei je  



> citaat:de stroomvoorziening gaat d.m.v een generator en accu,s



Voordat je die generator koopt en helemaal in gaat bouwen zou ik eerst als ik jou was even proef draaien en luisteren of die generator geen bij geluiden geeft op de opnamen.
En wat was de planning met die accu's???


Groeten,
Marco

----------

